# Newbie instructor from Ohio--Hi



## k4man (Nov 12, 2006)

Greetings to all.  I am new to the forum and just wanted to say hello!

I am an instructor of a small dojo in North Central Ohio where I live and earn my living as a high school teacher.

I started my martial arts training in 1984 in Tae Kwan Do and now train and teach Kwanmukan Karate.

Thanks in advance for all the future assistance.

Kevin


----------



## Kacey (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Always good to have another Korean MA'ist on the board - especially another school teacher!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT Kevin! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Much respect to you for being a school teacher, a job I could never do.

Happy posting.

-Josh


----------



## k4man (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks to all for the quick posts and responses.  I actually "found" the site by accident as I did a google for some other information.  Wow, here you are!!

Again, thanks for the warm welcome!

kevin


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Happy Posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2006)

k4man said:


> I actually "found" the site by accident as I did a google for some other information.


 
Many of us wound up here by accident..Greetings and Welcome from the "Northcoast"...


----------



## bydand (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, from another one who found this place by accident.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2006)

Greetings to another martial artist in north central ohio. Enjoy the stay & I'm sure any questions you may have there will be plenty here to give you advice or answers.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome aboard.  you'll find a lot of good resources both as a martial artist and an instructor here.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

k4man said:


> Greetings to all. I am new to the forum and just wanted to say hello!
> 
> I am an instructor of a small dojo in North Central Ohio where I live and earn my living as a high school teacher.
> 
> ...


 
So you teach kids all day for a living, then come home to go to a karate class to teach more kids.
Brave man......
;-)

AoG


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome!  I'll be moving to Ohio in the middle of next year.


----------



## exile (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, k4man---greetings from _central_ central Ohio :wink1:---good to have you with us!

I'm not familiar with the particular style of Karate you mentioned---can you say something about it?


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT.  Ohio is a great state!


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT from a fellow resident of the Buckeye State!
Happy posting.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome Kevin,

Ive met practitioner of Kwanmukan before.

They have always been knowledgable and great people!



take care,
Chang


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

Greetings from another central Ohio resident (Columbus)/teacher (OSU)/TKDist (serious interest in the relations between TKD and the karate component of its ancestry)---good to have you with us and look forward to your posts!

I'm curious to know your impression of the relationship between the technical toolkits and strategic agendas of TKD compared with whatever `dialect' of karate you practice---what did you find changing, for example, when you started your training in karate after doing TKD? I'd be very interested in any observations you have about that---I have no agenda at all in this,  I'm just curious; the style of TKD I do has a lot of connection to its Shotokan sources, and I'm always interested in the views of karateka who've done TKD...


----------

